
Amazing tensorflow GitHub projects - the_arun
https://sourcedexter.com/amazing-tensorflow-github-projects/
======
nl
These seem to be a random selection of TF projects.

For example, the sentence classification project is interesting because it
uses a CNN instead of one of the more common techniques for working with text
(eg, a LSTM etc). In this case that _does_ make it interesting, but the unique
aspect of that isn't really pointed out anywhere.

Also, the discount code for stuff at the bottom makes it pretty clear what
this post is really about.

